
Relation of Product Originality and Usefulness to Generating Word-Of-Mouth [pdf] - amelius
https://www0.gsb.columbia.edu/mygsb/faculty/research/pubfiles/5697/ijrm_wp_final.pdf
======
acscott
"While originality increases buzz, it might lead to negative..." word-of-mouth
if "...the usefulness of the product is perceived to be low."

